# Group M Occupancy and delayed egress exits



## firemanx (Jun 12, 2013)

As I am getting into some of the existing occupancies, I'm seeing more and more delayed egress locks, especially in Group M occupancy.  We are following 2006 IFC with state amendments; the only pertinent information I have found regarding delayed egress is under 1008.1.8.6:

"1008.1.8.6 Delayed egress locks.

Approved, listed, delayed egress locks shall be permitted to be installed on doors serving any occupancy except Group A, E and H occupancies in buildings that are equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 or an approved automatic smoke or heat detection system installed in accordance with Section 907, provided that the doors unlock in accordance with Items 1 through 6 below. A building occupant shall not be required to pass through more than one door equipped with a delayed egress lock before entering an exit.

1.	The doors unlock upon actuation of the automatic sprinkler system or automatic fire detection system.

2.	The doors unlock upon loss of power controlling the lock or lock mechanism.

3.	The door locks shall have the capability of being unlocked by a signal from the fire command center.

4.	The initiation of an irreversible process which will release the latch in not more than 15 seconds when a force of not more than 15 pounds (67 N) is applied for 1 second to the release device. Initiation of the irreversible process shall activate an audible signal in the vicinity of the door. Once the door lock has been released by the application of force to the releasing device, relocking shall be by manual means only.

5.	A sign shall be provided on the door located above and within 12 inches (305 mm) of the release device reading: PUSH UNTIL ALARM SOUNDS. DOOR CAN BE OPENED IN 15 [30] SECONDS.

6.	Emergency lighting shall be provided at the door.

"

This is with state amendments.

My question is this, I have not found anything specifically dealing with delayed egress and group M occupancy; Is it incorrect to apply the aforementioned code to Group M?  Or would it be interpreted that because group M is not listed in the above code that delayed egress is not allowable?

Perhaps there is another code snippet I'm missing.

Any advice is most appreciated, thank you.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 12, 2013)

delayed egress locks shall be permitted to be installed on doors serving any occupancy   _* except *_    Group A, E and H occupancies in buildings that are equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system  It is allowed in a group M


----------



## AegisFPE (Jun 12, 2013)

In addition, the 2009 code adds provisions for "electromagnetically locked egress doors" in Section 1008.1.9.8 which could be an alternative to a delayed egress system.

Incidentally, Section 1008.1.9.8 can be applied to Groups A and E, which are excluded from applying the delayed egress provisions as discussed above.


----------



## firemanx (Jun 13, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> delayed egress locks shall be permitted to be installed on doors serving any occupancy   _* except *_    Group A, E and H occupancies in buildings that are equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system  It is allowed in a group M


Whoops.  I don't know why my brain blanked that out, I read through it countless times and didn't catch it.  Sorry for wasting the space on the forum but thank you for pointing this out.


----------



## cda (Jun 13, 2013)

also when were they installed??  what code edition?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 13, 2013)

> Sorry for wasting the space on the forum but thank you for pointing this out


 You are never wasting space and we all miss the obvious at times. I can't tell you how many times I have missed one word that changes what I thought the code was saying.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 14, 2013)

> Whoops. I don't know why my brain blanked that out, I read through it countless times and didn't catch it.


It happens to me all the time!


----------



## firemanx (Jun 28, 2013)

cda;  it is a new tenant finish, they just installed it within the past couple of months and were seeking their certificate of occupancy.

It was interesting speaking with the general contractor on it, after I told him I needed to verify that it was tied into their alarm system he claimed he though any delayed egress lock system didn't need to be installed in that manner if it was a delay of 30 seconds or less.  When I asked what code he was getting this from, he said "I think it's somewhere in NFPA 1 or 101, I don't know for sure", to which I replied "Our State has adopted the 2006 IFC with amendments, here's a copy of the code that addresses delayed egress".

They didn't want to spend any more money so they converted the system to traditional panic hardware.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 28, 2013)

> "I think it's somewhere in NFPA 1 or 101, I don't know for sure",


Don't blame it on 1/101.......................



> 7.2.1.6.1 Delayed-Egress Locking Systems.    Approved, listed, delayed-egress locking systems shall be permitted to be installed on door assemblies serving low and ordinary hazard contents in buildings protected throughout by an approved, supervised automatic fire detection system in accordance with Section 9.6 or an approved, supervised automatic sprinkler system in accordance with Section 9.7, and where permitted in Chapters 11 through 43, provided that the following criteria are met:
> 
> (1)The provisions of 7.2.1.6.2 for access-controlled egress door assemblies shall not apply to door assemblies with delayed-egress locking systems.
> 
> ...


----------



## RJJ (Jun 28, 2013)

A search engine would help to find these answers, but then we would have nothing to post or look up!


----------



## firemanx (Jun 30, 2013)

FM Burns; I was quoting the GC who tried to quote nfpa; an nfpa code that I had to point out to him that my state never adopted and I proceeded to forward him that same code snippet.  It's frustrating working with GCs that don't realize there are more code sets that NFPA.

RJJ; thanks for pointing out there is a search function; I assumed I didn't need to put a disclaimer in my original post stating that I did, in fact, search the board and did not find what I was looking for.  Next time I will ensure that I place that disclaimer on my posts.


----------



## firemanx (Jun 30, 2013)

FM burns; sorry, didn't realize you we're quoting that nfpa snippet in fact.

While I admit that I don't know most of the code, I do wish that some of the GCs would put in as much effort in trying to learn it rather than blowing it off and tryibg to get away with what they can.


----------



## cda (Jun 30, 2013)

should have asked were they shown on the plans and in the door hardware schedule???

or add on after a business was in business?


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 2, 2013)

> FM burns; sorry, didn't realize you we're quoting that nfpa snippet in fact.


*firemanx:* No worries....I was really just pointing out how NFPA 1/101 are similar more than different to the IFC


----------



## peach (Jul 4, 2013)

I blank out too... it's a loss prevention thing that the code has (mercifully) acknowledged.


----------

